# Single Black Magic Pump 8 Batts!



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Here is my truck equipped with Black Magic Hydraulic Components. Hopping for the very first time in Vegas @ BMH after the super show in Oct. My set up consist of first and most important a frame wrap, 3/4" Steel Block Piston Pump, Adel II Dump and 8 Batteries. I built this truck in my garage over a few months period. This just proves that your normal back yard shade tree mechanic can build a hopper with good quality parts.

Thanks Jerry, Ron and Jessica for putting up with me on all the stupid questions i asked during my build. Black magic all day everday!

Single Pump 8 Batts


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

This is another BlackMagic single with 8 batts to the nose Houston Stylez CC









but it s the same car


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

whats up paisa. ok you woke me up know what!


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## magicmike (May 30, 2007)

u sayin that grey mazda has black magic pump wit 8 batts looks like the p hopper truck owns u with the same set up that usa was sayin from p hopper


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by magicmike_@Dec 3 2007, 04:18 PM~9364873
> *u sayin that grey mazda has black magic pump wit 8 batts  looks like the p hopper truck owns u with the same set up that usa was sayin from p hopper
> *



*YEAH! cause the USA truck is heavy as hell, the mazda looks street to me :biggrin: :thumbsup: *


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

magicmike- come on homie how u gonna hate on the homie for putting together his OWN CAR in his garage and bring it out for the first time and get some damn good quality air versus a car thats been built professionally. whether he got beat or not i got respect for him for doing his thing against a car im pretty sure he knew was gonna beat him but he still swung what he brung and wasnt a pussy about doin it. thats still doing atleast 40's to 50's. whether u like the product he used or not and got beat u still gotta give the man some respect for building his own shit and not just payin someone else to do it.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 3 2007, 10:02 PM~9366596
> *magicmike- come on homie how u gonna hate on the homie for putting together his OWN CAR in his garage and bring it out for the first time and get some damn good quality air versus a car thats been built professionally.  whether he got beat or not i got respect for him for doing his thing against a car im pretty sure he knew was gonna beat him but he still swung what he brung and wasnt a pussy about doin it.  thats still doing atleast 40's to 50's.  whether u like the product he used or not and got beat u still gotta give the man some respect for building his own shit and not just payin someone else to do it.
> *


truf


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Thank you guys for the support. Hey Mike the truck is Baby Blue not Grey bro. That night nobody wanted to hop against Todd from Street Life so i told him lets do this for fun and he agreed. Yes Grsmnky my truck is a street. The truck im hopping against in the video is The purple radical from street life Chuckys Revenge.


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

hey magic post up some of what you got. you roll with your own pumps show us what the pumps are in!!!


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Good lookin big ''T'' ..Had some fun that nite,,,can't wait for the video of what happened later to be out...hahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by magicmike_@Dec 3 2007, 04:18 PM~9364873
> *u sayin that grey mazda has black magic pump wit 8 batts  looks like the p hopper truck owns u with the same set up that usa was sayin from p hopper
> *


dang homie get of usas nutts 

did you read what was posted the truck was built by the owner in his back yard using a black magic pump and 8 batts ,built for street use and the vid was of its 1st time out now im sure once its dialed in it will be on the bumper ,weve all seen the vid of the pro hopper truck loosing a front wheel and still sitting there like its on 4 wheels :uh: so go figure


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

:thumbsup: What up Ron! You no were gonna be tearing shit up for "08". Black Magic All Day Everyday. I will throw my Shit on a Scale for anybody anyday i have no weight just a Single Black Magic Piston Gate. Whats up Stevie hows everything brotha?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

aww come on ron u must let us in on the video that ur waiting for lol


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

You guys gotta wait for the new Rolling Video so stay tuned. Ron lost his voice with his performance after my truck hop that night. :roflmao:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

all good bro just buzy building shit  :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Dec 3 2007, 11:29 PM~9368711
> *You guys gotta wait for the new Rolling Video so stay tuned. Ron lost his voice with his performance after my truck hop that night. :roflmao:
> *


cant believe i missed that shit i did see the aftermath tho haha


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 3 2007, 11:29 PM~9368714
> *all good bro just buzy building shit    :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: Same shit here bro. Hows the wifey?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

aww come on homies, dont leave a guy in the dark here. do tell us lol i cant wait for the damn video, u know that shit aint gonna be up soon enough for us impatient mother fuckers lol


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

wifeys good bro she finaly had the lil 1 last week theres pics on myspace if ya wanna look  what ya building now


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Stay Tuned for full line up. Naw bro congrats on the new baby! Stefanie said to tell your wifey hi :wave: . Im building another single gate but for my wife this time around. Black Magic Equipped But of course. She wants a 00 Town Car. SO found myself a rolling chassis and i will be building it real soon.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

glad to see im not the only 1 building lol cant wait till 08 black magics takin over  im doing a double g body and got a single g body lines up after that n if i get time im considering a single truck not to mention my 61 (if i ever find 1 that is lol)

amy said hi


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Stefanie says :wave: right back at her.


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 3 2007, 11:02 PM~9368483
> *Good lookin big ''T'' ..Had some fun that nite,,,can't wait for the video of what happened later to be out...hahahahaha :biggrin:
> *


thought you was gunna need some oxygen after that


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Dec 3 2007, 07:29 PM~9365819
> *YEAH! cause the USA truck is heavy as hell, the mazda looks street to me :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



Quit cryin with excuses . Wait till you see my next video...... your gonna need a CASE of kleenex .    




Here ya go so you can be ready .....






























=


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

Does every thread in this pitifull forum have to turn into a PH vs BMH thread? Frankly I'm sick of hearing it, noone cares anymore.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 4 2007, 08:27 AM~9370162
> *Quit cryin with excuses . Wait till you see my next video......  your gonna need a CASE of kleenex .
> Here ya go so you can be ready .....
> 
> ...



*oh Gilbert, shit sorry bro, I forgot you existed..... MY BAD*


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Dec 4 2007, 09:57 AM~9370280
> *oh Gilbert, shit sorry bro, I forgot you existed..... MY BAD
> *



No prob - :biggrin:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Dec 4 2007, 08:57 AM~9370275
> *Does every thread in this pitifull forum have to turn into a PH vs BMH thread? Frankly I'm sick of hearing it, noone cares anymore.
> *


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

hahahaha here we go again :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 3 2007, 10:57 AM~9362462
> *This is another BlackMagic single with 8 batts to the nose Houston Stylez CC
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

real Nice, makes me want to charge my batts and bring my mazda out..


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Dec 4 2007, 11:10 PM~9377222
> *real Nice,    makes me want to charge my batts and bring my mazda out..
> *


GET THEM BITCHES CHARGED AND GETTER DONE!


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 3 2007, 09:02 PM~9366596
> *magicmike- come on homie how u gonna hate on the homie for putting together his OWN CAR in his garage and bring it out for the first time and get some damn good quality air versus a car thats been built professionally.  whether he got beat or not i got respect for him for doing his thing against a car im pretty sure he knew was gonna beat him but he still swung what he brung and wasnt a pussy about doin it.  thats still doing atleast 40's to 50's.  whether u like the product he used or not and got beat u still gotta give the man some respect for building his own shit and not just payin someone else to do it.
> *


 :werd:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 3 2007, 12:57 PM~9362462
> *This is another BlackMagic single with 8 batts to the nose Houston Stylez CC
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

nice to see more street hoppers being built. need some better vids/pics though man!! gettin me excited for my single pump blazer to be out next spring.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Dec 3 2007, 11:47 AM~9362383
> *Here is my truck equipped with Black Magic Hydraulic Components. Hopping for the very first  time in Vegas @ BMH after the super show in Oct. My set up consist of first and most important a frame wrap, 3/4" Steel Block Piston Pump, Adel II Dump and 8 Batteries. I built this truck in my garage over a few months period. This just proves that your normal back yard shade tree mechanic can build a hopper with good quality parts.
> 
> Thanks Jerry, Ron and Jessica for putting up with me on all the stupid questions i asked during my build. Black magic all day everday!
> ...




Much Props :thumbsup:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks Gilbert! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

javascript:emoticon('')


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

BLACK MAGIC SINGLE NO WEIGHT ALL GATE View My Video


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 6 2007, 07:44 PM~9392721
> *BLACK MAGIC SINGLE NO WEIGHT ALL GATE  View My Video
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Dec 3 2007, 01:07 PM~9362541
> *:thumbsup:
> *




X2


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

matdogg- nice how many batteries?


----------



## SIK_9D1'S WIFEY (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Dec 3 2007, 04:11 PM~9364814
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: 
BOO!


----------



## SIK_9D1'S WIFEY (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Dec 3 2007, 10:47 AM~9362383
> *Here is my truck equipped with Black Magic Hydraulic Components. Hopping for the very first  time in Vegas @ BMH after the super show in Oct. My set up consist of first and most important a frame wrap, 3/4" Steel Block Piston Pump, Adel II Dump and 8 Batteries. I built this truck in my garage over a few months period. This just proves that your normal back yard shade tree mechanic can build a hopper with good quality parts.
> 
> Thanks Jerry, Ron and Jessica for putting up with me on all the stupid questions i asked during my build. Black magic all day everday!
> ...


----------



## SIK_9D1'S WIFEY (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Dec 3 2007, 10:47 AM~9362383
> *Here is my truck equipped with Black Magic Hydraulic Components. Hopping for the very first  time in Vegas @ BMH after the super show in Oct. My set up consist of first and most important a frame wrap, 3/4" Steel Block Piston Pump, Adel II Dump and 8 Batteries. I built this truck in my garage over a few months period. This just proves that your normal back yard shade tree mechanic can build a hopper with good quality parts.
> 
> Thanks Jerry, Ron and Jessica for putting up with me on all the stupid questions i asked during my build. Black magic all day everday!
> ...


All I've got to say is, I saw this truck being built from ground up in our garage. Night and day he worked his butt off to get it done. Threw all the cuts and burns I was there helping him with whatever I could, and yes babe I was afraid of the grinder, but I got over it! smile.gif Can't wait till we start on mine biggrin.gif Look Out! wink.gif


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 3 2007, 10:57 AM~9362462
> *This is another BlackMagic single with 8 batts to the nose Houston Stylez CC
> 
> 
> ...



fuck the brand of hydros that's a BAD RIDE :cheesy: :thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zc_delacruz_@Dec 6 2007, 11:03 PM~9394532
> *fuck the brand of hydros that's a BAD RIDE  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :werd:
> *


 :dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

:biggrin: :cheesy: haha the Monte Carlo is what I'm talkin about.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zc_delacruz_@Dec 6 2007, 11:03 PM~9394532
> *fuck the brand of hydros that's a BAD RIDE  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :werd:
> *


its ok... :biggrin:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zc_delacruz_@Dec 6 2007, 11:39 PM~9394825
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy:  haha the Monte Carlo is what I'm talkin about.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

Heres a few more... :biggrin:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Thats one clean azz MC!


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

Who sayz you can't have HOPZ and looks at da same time TTT for a clean ass Monte wit HOPZ


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

SIK 9D1 that's a bad ass truck too homie


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Dec 7 2007, 02:03 AM~9394934
> *Thats one clean azz MC!
> *


THANX! CAR HAS A LOT OF HARD WORK IN IT. THE CAR WAS JUST BUILT IN 15 DAY FOR A SHOW. IT HAS A FULL FRAME WRAPP, PAINT PATTERNS, CHROME UNDIES,CHROME ON THE MOTOR,PAINTED MOTOR AND ALL NEW INTER. TWO PUMPS ONE TO THE NOSE 8 BATTERIES. STILL NEED TO BE DIALED IN BUT IT'S DOING OK! :biggrin: 

THANK'S TO MY CLUB FOR ALL THE HELP IN SUPPORT!

HOUSTON STYLEZ C.C. 

LOS 

NESS 

SIC713

DISTURBED

AND ALL THE REST OF HOUSTON STYLEZ CAR CLUB...

CALI RYDA FOR BURNING UP MY MOTOR THE NIGHT BEFORE THE SHOW :uh: :biggrin: 

THANK'S BLACK MAGIC FOR ALL THE SUPPORT 

(BLACK MAGIC ALL DAY EVERYDAY)


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

more pics of this monte!! what rear rams/arm lengths etc-its got a very good lock up. post pics!! i am loving that monte/building a monte at the min. good work!!! 


BLACKMAGIC ALL THE WAY!! ron helped me no end when i need parts in the uk!! who else would hand deliver parts to a hotel in vegas so a mates mum could bring them back super quick to keep my hopper on the road!!

BEST COMPANY/SERVICE EVER! :biggrin: :biggrin: 



tho ron never helped when the milk was getting low and the cookies ran out at the 'secret base' located in the uk aka 'area 52' :biggrin:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zc_delacruz_@Dec 7 2007, 03:10 AM~9395288
> *SIK 9D1 that's a bad ass truck too homie
> *


Thanks :thumbsup: I still have a few more things like Paint, Murals, Interior, Sounds and maybe just maybe some Chrome Undies. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teamrod_@Dec 7 2007, 10:48 AM~9396992
> *more pics of this monte!! what rear rams/arm lengths etc-its got a very good lock up. post pics!! i am loving that monte/building a monte at the min. good work!!!
> BLACKMAGIC ALL THE WAY!!  ron helped me no end when i need parts in the uk!!  who else would hand deliver parts to a hotel in vegas so a mates mum could bring them back super quick to keep my hopper on the road!!
> 
> ...


stock arms..chromed out.. dont wanna give all his secrets out..ill let him tell the rest :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 7 2007, 10:44 AM~9396962
> *THANX! CAR HAS A LOT OF HARD WORK IN IT. THE CAR WAS JUST BUILT IN 15 DAY FOR A SHOW. IT HAS A FULL FRAME WRAPP, PAINT PATTERNS, CHROME UNDIES,CHROME ON THE MOTOR,PAINTED MOTOR AND ALL NEW INTER. TWO PUMPS ONE TO THE NOSE 8 BATTERIES. STILL NEED TO BE DIALED IN BUT IT'S DOING OK! :biggrin:
> 
> THANK'S TO MY CLUB FOR ALL THE HELP IN SUPPORT!
> ...


and thanks to me for gettin the car in the air... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 7 2007, 12:33 PM~9397713
> *stock arms..chromed out.. dont wanna give all his secrets out..ill let him tell the rest  :0
> *


rear end pics..


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Dec 6 2007, 02:16 PM~9390450
> *nice to see more street hoppers being built. need some better vids/pics though man!!  gettin me excited for my single pump blazer to be out next spring.
> *


I have a BLACK MAGIC eqpt. blazer, kandy red, hits 65+ w/8 batt. single piston, im smart enuf to use B.M.H, just not smart enuf to print pic!!  if your interested in a visual, go to POST YOUR RIDES, NEED MORE LOWRIDER BLAZERS. its on the last page.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

5 Members: cali rydah, *ridenlow84*, mannyperez63, doughboy93, ChicanoCruiser
hey boss :uh:


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 6 2007, 06:44 PM~9392721
> *BLACK MAGIC SINGLE NO WEIGHT ALL GATE  View My Video
> *


Good Shit
:thumbsup:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 6 2007, 10:44 PM~9392721
> *BLACK MAGIC SINGLE NO WEIGHT ALL GATE  View My Video
> *


whats your set up ...gear +port and, coils size up front :cheesy:


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

what size rear rams on the monte? 16s? and dropped top mounts off the standard points? got mental rear lift if so!! alot of spring? does it sit low?


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> *whats your set up ...gear +port and, coils size up front *


BLACK MAGIC PISTON 1 IN PORT 

I CANT GIVE IT ALL AWAY :biggrin: 

BUT EVERY THING IS OFF THE SHELF BLACK MAGIC SHIT JUST WORKS YOU CANT GO WRONG WITH IT :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 8 2007, 11:12 AM~9403215
> *BLACK MAGIC PISTON 1 IN PORT
> 
> I CANT GIVE IT ALL AWAY  :biggrin:
> ...


yea i got the bm piston pump but i mainly wanted to know your coils :biggrin: 4.5 tons or 5 ?? :dunno:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> *yea i got the bm piston pump but i mainly wanted to know your coils  4.5 tons or 5 ?? *


4.5 IN EVERY THING


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 8 2007, 11:22 AM~9403273
> *4.5 IN EVERY THING
> *


front and* back *?


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 6 2007, 08:44 PM~9392721
> *BLACK MAGIC SINGLE NO WEIGHT ALL GATE  View My Video
> *


Impressive!


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by teamrod_@Dec 8 2007, 06:20 AM~9402988
> *what size rear rams on the monte? 16s? and dropped top mounts off the standard points? got mental rear lift if so!! alot of spring? does it sit low?
> *


 it has 16's with drop mounts coming down from the factory point and no not a lot of spring i cant remember how many turns we got on it and this is how low it sits


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

looks very good.keep up the good work-thanks for the info too


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Tny I want to see videos vids...You aint got no new hop :biggrin:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Coming soon maybe after tommarow! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Dec 7 2007, 06:24 PM~9399804
> *I have a BLACK MAGIC eqpt. blazer, kandy red, hits 65+ w/8 batt. single piston, im smart enuf to use B.M.H, just not smart enuf to print pic!!   if your interested in a visual, go to POST YOUR RIDES, NEED MORE LOWRIDER BLAZERS. its on the last page.
> *


damn homie i be hitting you up.I was beginning to think blazers couldnmt get up cause i dont see many singles doing anything.My Blaz had BM in it and was hitting 30's 'cause some fools thought they knew there stuff. Been contemplating piston or not for a while, since i got plenty of parts to build non piston pumps..


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Dec 11 2007, 08:19 AM~9424762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Car! :thumbsup:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Dec 11 2007, 10:19 AM~9424762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how high is your lockup


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

uk built single pump black magic non piston 10 batts with a v8


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^ NICE for a non piston :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 11 2007, 09:38 PM~9431634
> *how high is your lockup
> *


look like 10 or maybe 12 with no extension...


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 4 2007, 12:52 AM~9368910
> *glad to see im not the only 1 building lol cant wait till 08 black magics takin over    im doing a double g body and got a single g body lines up after that n if i get time im considering a single truck not to mention my 61 (if i ever find 1 that is lol)
> 
> amy said hi
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 6 2007, 11:51 PM~9394881
> *Heres a few more... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


how you get this high of a frnt lock up


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 13 2007, 09:19 AM~9443549
> *how you get this high of a frnt lock up
> *


8 inch strokes in the front... :biggrin:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 11 2007, 09:38 PM~9431634
> *how high is your lockup
> *


NOT ENOUGH ! 12'S IN THE BACK!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 13 2007, 10:51 AM~9444261
> *8 inch strokes in the front... :biggrin:
> *


i got eights with caprice spindles an my shit dont look nuttin like that :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 13 2007, 07:43 PM~9448451
> *i got eights with caprice spindles an my shit dont look nuttin like that :angry:
> *


thats exactly whats on that car... :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Dec 13 2007, 09:02 AM~9443433
> *:thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


sat waiting homie my frames done just gotta paint it rear ends all done just gotta pop some holes for the cylinders n its done then gotta finish the front arms n put it all back together then its time to go n serve soom fools :biggrin:


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

dam buddy-the uk is shit right now!! everyone just talks/dreams of going up to 36v!! lol and they just want to polish their shitty cars and not use them?!?!?!?!-i wish you were back here so we could go nose to nose and have a laugh while actually using the dam things-think keithy boy will be the only one wanting to push the limits of the uk scene!!!


hell i might have to buy a cheap spider suit and sneak up on you guys next time you have a BBQ.

loving the car collection- the impala hard top looks wicked.

laters poo face!


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teamrod_@Dec 14 2007, 10:06 AM~9452624
> *dam buddy-the uk is shit right now!! everyone just talks/dreams of going up to 36v!! lol and they just want to polish their shitty cars and not use them?!?!?!?!-i wish you were back here so we could go nose to nose and have a laugh while actually using  the dam things-think keithy boy will be the only one wanting to  push the limits of the uk scene!!!
> hell i might have to buy a cheap spider suit and sneak up on you guys next time you have a BBQ.
> 
> ...


LMFAO Stevie is a POO FACE!
:roflmao:


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 14 2007, 12:01 AM~9450418
> *sat waiting homie my frames done just gotta paint it rear ends all done just gotta pop some holes for the cylinders n its done then gotta finish the front arms n put it all back together then its time to go n serve soom fools  :biggrin:
> *


you need to post more pics on your topic.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

its cld at the moment dont wanna go out to the shop im on christmas holiday haha 

oi flakey i aint got poo on my face :biggrin:


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

thats what you think!!  ha ha poo chops! lol


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

whats up wopper chopper hopper!!!!!


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Dec 15 2007, 02:13 PM~9460184
> *whats up wopper chopper hopper!!!!!
> *


Nada much here! Still cleaning the Garage and back yard so i can fit two cars in there. Stefanie wants to start building a car so i gotta start preparing for two hopper to be parked up in here. :ugh:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

oh shit Stef gonna be hittin switch?! I'm gonna stay off the side walks. lol
just kiddin. what she want you to build?


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

She reely wants a Lincoln but cant make up her mind. She just wants me to put it on da Bumper.


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

tell her i'll sell her the yellow glasshouse in my back yard.


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Dec 16 2007, 01:02 AM~9463163
> *tell her i'll sell her the yellow glasshouse in my back yard.
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

i believe the black monte is gonna be for sale soon... :0


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanx and good looking out but i like to take pride in the build from start to finish!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Dec 16 2007, 01:07 AM~9463175
> *Thanx and good looking out but i like to take pride in the build from start to finish!
> *


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

bmh single non piston 10 batts 1st time out got cut short due to cheapo front hoses going pop bought from a local supplier


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 16 2007, 03:06 AM~9463170
> *i believe the black monte is gonna be for sale soon... :0
> *


 :dunno: :buttkick:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 16 2007, 08:10 PM~9466977
> *bmh single non piston 10 batts 1st time out got cut short due to cheapo front hoses going pop bought from a local supplier
> 
> 
> *


What up Stevie. :wave: I see you Paul :nicoderm:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 16 2007, 10:54 PM~9467552
> *:dunno:  :buttkick:
> *


 :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Dec 17 2007, 05:50 PM~9467794
> *What up Stevie. :wave:  I see you Paul :nicoderm:
> *


It's not Paul...ya fackin kant.....I high jacked his account....guess who this is?????????? cunt bags :cheesy:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Is that you RON! hno:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

haha hes incognito spyin on our asses lol :biggrin:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

whats up wopper hopper chopper!!! i'm bored...  when we gonna video your truck? :biggrin:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Well i have all the Glass back in. I would be hopping that bitch right now in the rain but im missing my Tonneau cover HINT HINT. :nicoderm:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Dec 17 2007, 10:41 PM~9474799
> *Well i have all the Glass back in. I would be hopping that bitch right now in the rain but im missing my Tonneau cover HINT HINT. :nicoderm:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :0


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Dec 17 2007, 10:50 PM~9474836
> *:0  :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

Que?


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

I will speak to you in your native tongue paisa. Necesito un tapadera para mi troka antes de el Domingo! :biggrin:


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram (Oct 24, 2007)

if u cant find one by saturday ahah go the ghetto way ..to holmess depot lol for some wood lol


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Dec 21 2007, 02:02 AM~9499171
> *I will speak to you in your native tongue paisa. Necesito un tapadera para mi troka antes de el Domingo! :biggrin:
> *


I gots a new single caprice comin out...9 batts though!!!!! see how it does this saturday... :cheesy:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 21 2007, 12:35 AM~9499359
> *I gots a new single caprice comin out...9 batts though!!!!! see how it does this saturday... :cheesy:
> *


Kool dont forget the pictures and videos. :biggrin: Team Black Magic "08" Rollin in Deep to a hood near you!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 21 2007, 01:35 AM~9499359
> *I gots a new single caprice comin out...9 batts though!!!!! see how it does this saturday... :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 21 2007, 03:35 AM~9499359
> *I gots a new single caprice comin out...9 batts though!!!!! see how it does this saturday... :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Dec 21 2007, 11:52 AM~9501183
> *Kool dont forget the pictures and videos.  :biggrin: Team Black Magic "08" Rollin in Deep to a hood near you!
> *


Just finished the install tonite, need to run the front hoses tomorrow and test!!!!
here is the set-up








and this is stuff that was lying around the shop....New gear in the front.


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Very nice sir! :thumbsup: You gonna put some bumps in it? I see wiring for a amplifier. Im putting a small system in Ghost Rider. I cant go into the pit with no beats.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Dec 22 2007, 01:29 AM~9506827
> *Very nice sir!  :thumbsup: You gonna put some bumps in it? I see wiring for a amplifier. Im putting a small system in Ghost Rider can go into the pit with no beats.
> *


Ahhh we'll see....I'm trying to put it together and sell it at the new years hop?????


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

looks good now get the pics up of it working


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Well im not gonna take the truck on the first. They specifically said no trucks so that excludes me outta the hop.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Dec 22 2007, 12:37 AM~9506874
> *Well im not gonna take the truck on the first. They specifically said no trucks so that excludes me outta the hop.
> *


they just scared cuz


----------



## Bajito93 (Nov 16, 2007)

you taking the caprice to minx tomorrow?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bajito93_@Dec 22 2007, 01:47 AM~9506932
> *you taking the caprice to minx tomorrow?
> *


I'm hopeing....We'll see how tomorrow goes...Every body has single so I wanna play too.....Swang what you brang


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Bajito93 (Nov 16, 2007)

> *I'm hopeing....We'll see how tomorrow goes...Every body has single so I wanna play too.....Swang what you brang wink.gif*


 :thumbsup: damn i need to get sometin hooked up soon.. but i guess we'll see what goes down


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Shit looks good Ron but WHAT IT DO :biggrin: 


Thanks for hookin a brotha up this year we have big plans for 08 were going to try to bring the 68 out to Vegas for the super show and some cars for the after hop 

happy holidays to the BLACK MAGIC family


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 22 2007, 03:27 AM~9506797
> *Just finished the install tonite, need to run the front hoses tomorrow and test!!!!
> here is the set-up
> 
> ...


soooo.... what's up with the toggles on the batt rack? :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 22 2007, 01:27 AM~9506797
> *Just finished the install tonite, need to run the front hoses tomorrow and test!!!!
> here is the set-up
> 
> ...


wat it do :biggrin: :biggrin:  
post pics


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

u take the out battery for loerider rules or shits and giggles?...


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Dec 23 2007, 07:46 AM~9513458
> *soooo.... what's up with the toggles on the batt rack?  :biggrin:
> *



those are the hoppin switches, ron will stand on the rack and hop from there, helps get that lil bit of xtra weight in the back.. :biggrin:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Dec 23 2007, 11:57 PM~9518992
> *those are the hoppin switches,  ron will stand on the rack and hop from there, helps get that lil bit of xtra weight in the back.. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Dec 24 2007, 03:57 AM~9518992
> *those are the hoppin switches,  ron will stand on the rack and hop from there, helps get that lil bit of xtra weight in the back.. :biggrin:
> *



lolol


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Dec 23 2007, 01:56 PM~9514756
> *u take the out battery for loerider rules or shits and giggles?...
> *


Naw just because I only wanted 9 batts...and it leaves the rack open for haters.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 24 2007, 08:21 PM~9524076
> *Naw just because I only wanted 9 batts...and it leaves the rack open for haters.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



so they cant accuse u of havin weight..uhmmm..... :yes:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

as the saying goes " dont hate ,no weight just a piston gate " :biggrin:


----------



## bucky (Apr 14, 2007)

TTT 4 a nice ass car !!! :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## comptonkilla (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 22 2007, 12:50 AM~9506945
> *I'm hopeing....We'll see how tomorrow goes...Every body has single so I wanna play too.....Swang what you brang
> *



thats what im talking about


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Dec 23 2007, 09:46 AM~9513458
> *soooo.... what's up with the toggles on the batt rack?  :biggrin:
> *



SO WHAT IT DO :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 22 2007, 01:27 AM~9506797
> *Just finished the install tonite, need to run the front hoses tomorrow and test!!!!
> here is the set-up
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 7 2007, 11:44 AM~9396962
> *THANX! CAR HAS A LOT OF HARD WORK IN IT. THE CAR WAS JUST BUILT IN 15 DAY FOR A SHOW. IT HAS A FULL FRAME WRAPP, PAINT PATTERNS, CHROME UNDIES,CHROME ON THE MOTOR,PAINTED MOTOR AND ALL NEW INTER. TWO PUMPS ONE TO THE NOSE 8 BATTERIES. STILL NEED TO BE DIALED IN BUT IT'S DOING OK! :biggrin:
> 
> THANK'S TO MY CLUB FOR ALL THE HELP IN SUPPORT!
> ...


YOU WOULD'VE HAD HELL PICKING IT UP IF IT WERE'T 4 ME!!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jan 6 2008, 08:32 AM~9619770
> *SO WHAT IT DO :biggrin:
> *


It chipped out on the 1st,Did 30'' with a dump problem. We used the old adex off my double which it kept hangin open and some proto type coil. Put new coils in and now it's doing 40+ I'll post some new pics :cheesy:


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

Ron you get my PM?


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 8 2008, 12:43 PM~9639556
> *It chipped out on the 1st,Did 30'' with a dump problem. We used the old adex off my double which it kept hangin open and some proto type coil. Put new coils in and now it's doing 40+ I'll post some new pics :cheesy:
> *



 I WANT TO KNOW HOW MUCH FOR 2 COMPLETE PISTON PUMPS TO CHICAGO 60629


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jan 8 2008, 07:03 AM~9637789
> *YOU WOULD'VE HAD HELL PICKING IT UP IF IT WERE'T 4 ME!!!
> *


thanks to you and mario aswell!


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jan 8 2008, 01:15 PM~9639778
> *  I WANT TO KNOW HOW MUCH FOR 2 COMPLETE PISTON PUMPS TO CHICAGO 60629
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jan 8 2008, 01:15 PM~9639778
> *  I WANT TO KNOW HOW MUCH FOR 2 COMPLETE PISTON PUMPS TO CHICAGO 60629
> *


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DavyFromSC_@Jan 8 2008, 01:04 PM~9639699
> *Ron you get my PM?
> *


MAybe??? Whats up Big D....happy holidays


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jan 8 2008, 01:15 PM~9639778
> *  I WANT TO KNOW HOW MUCH FOR 2 COMPLETE PISTON PUMPS TO CHICAGO 60629
> *


steel block and steel backing plate????? checks and dump???? let me know what you would want, so I can get you a proper quote :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

the 2 switches in the rear look like for individual rear corner lift to get the rear even


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 9 2008, 02:35 AM~9645750
> *MAybe??? Whats up Big D....happy holidays
> *


Oh you know........... :biggrin: Happy Holidays to you and the crew as well


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 9 2008, 12:37 AM~9645761
> *steel block and steel backing plate????? checks and dump???? let me know what you would want, so I can get you a proper quote :biggrin:
> *


the whole nine yards its going on a 64 impala,so the only thing i got to do boltem dowm and wire them :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

WHAT UP RON SEE YOU WENT TO THE BIG"M" :thumbsup:


----------



## MONTANA (Jan 5, 2008)

How much would it be to have a 4 pump 3/4 voodoo kit with italian dumps chrome set up sent to area code 59105 ?


----------



## MONTANA (Jan 5, 2008)

Never mind the question above i found their number . Oh by the way it was a great price too.


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

hey ron wheres more pics of the car at now lol


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jan 10 2008, 09:53 PM~9663369
> *the whole nine yards its going on a 64 impala,so the only thing i got to do boltem dowm and wire them :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


never got a quote :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jan 15 2008, 10:52 PM~9706104
> *never got a quote :biggrin:
> *


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 8 2008, 11:43 AM~9639556
> *It chipped out on the 1st,Did 30'' with a dump problem. We used the old adex off my double which it kept hangin open and some proto type coil. Put new coils in and now it's doing 40+ I'll post some new pics :cheesy:
> *


wheres the pics i wanna see the new guts  :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

here mine...



single gate, 8 batteries, no weight no piston, no adex










and it was comming down already


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

oh yeah and it lays


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Feb 28 2008, 01:40 AM~10048152
> *oh yeah and it lays
> 
> 
> ...


Clean ass 8'.. Glad to see people hop clean shit... :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 28 2008, 01:04 AM~10048247
> *Clean ass 8'.. Glad to see people hop clean shit... :biggrin:
> *


comming from you guys means alot!!
thanks!





blackmagic equiped


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Feb 27 2008, 11:38 PM~10048146
> *here mine...
> single gate, 8 batteries, no weight no piston, no adex no hood  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



I edited you post a little lol defiantly a clean car homie what size motor

another one for BMH


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Feb 28 2008, 01:09 AM~10048256
> *I edited you post a little lol  defiantly a clean car homie what size motor
> 
> another one for BMH
> *


327, with turbo 400 trans

thanks homie!! :cheesy:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

i just cought that!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

looks good


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

Here's a Black Magic 8 batt. single from P-TOWN :biggrin: 


http://i26.tinypic.com/15gdp8w.jpg


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Feb 28 2008, 10:06 PM~10055186
> *Here's a Black Magic 8 batt. single from P-TOWN :biggrin:
> http://i26.tinypic.com/15gdp8w.jpg
> *


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

"BUMP..............ER " !!!!!


:biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Mar 2 2008, 08:38 PM~10073818
> *"BUMP..............ER " !!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Feb 28 2008, 12:40 AM~10048152
> *oh yeah and it lays
> 
> 
> ...


WHEN WE GONNA SEE IT OUT AGAIN? LAST TIME WAS WHAT KING OF STREETS 05? THAT CAR GOT SOME CLEAN ASS PAINT SHITS LIKE GLASS :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 8 2008, 11:44 PM~10124738
> *WHEN WE GONNA SEE IT OUT AGAIN? LAST TIME WAS WHAT KING OF STREETS 05? THAT CAR GOT SOME CLEAN ASS PAINT SHITS LIKE GLASS :biggrin:
> *


thanks pimp, its getting rotiseried right now, it will be out with new paint in the belly, and ne paint on the outside.. and if its not powdercoated, it will be chrome..


and it will be 12 batts, blackmagic equiped :cheesy: 

going to salinas??


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Here is a new video of the truck from today.
GhostRider!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

sweet homie what gear was you running was it what we discussed or didnt that work


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

I didnt change a damn thing. LOL I didnt even charge my Batts just took it to the show and hopped it. For San Bernardino it will have a new paint job and will be doing what we discussed!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Mar 9 2008, 12:43 AM~10125009
> *thanks pimp,  its getting rotiseried right now, it will be out with new paint in the belly, and ne paint on the outside..  and if its not powdercoated, it will be chrome..
> and it will be 12 batts, blackmagic equiped :cheesy:
> 
> ...


NOPE GOING TO BAKERSFIELD TO DO SOME BOAT RACING WITH ONE OF MY BOYS


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Mar 10 2008, 08:06 PM~10137998
> *I didnt change a damn thing. LOL I didnt even charge my Batts just took it to the show and hopped it. For San Bernardino it will have a new paint job and will be doing what we discussed!
> *


dam homie your gunna make me come out to san bernardino ron n big m have been giving me grief about going all these shows i aint haveing time to get my hopper done lol


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Stevie your more than welcome to come stay in Cali with us. We got a extra bedroom to stay in if you don't mind looking at tinker bell on the walls all night.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

thanks homie im not sure if im going yet but il let you know ,sounds like my house at the mo got tinkerbell everywhere lol


----------

